# My keyboard makes a dash whenever I press space



## aminser1996 (Aug 23, 2013)

My Asus u56e has for no apparent reason started to make a dash when I press space as well as enter when I press c and e with a plus sign when I press e. I am clueless as to why this is happening. Please help me...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

From Asus Support

Wrong letter or no letter while typing

Press FN+INS buttons for a try. 
Problem solved. --> Accidentally turned on the number pad. 

Problem persists. --> Check whether problem can be solved by deleting the virus.
Problem solved. --> Virus issue. 

Problem persists. --> Reinstall the OS for a try. 
Problem solved. -->Operation System problem. 

Problem Persists --> Contact ASUS service center for help. 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Troubleshooting U56E


----------

